
JetBlue auctions tickets on ebay - soundsop
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12270942
======
sidsavara
Awesome. I had an idea of setting up a stockmarket style auction site for
tickets. Basically you could buy and sell any ticket, but of course airlines
don't let you transfer tickets once you name a passenger (the cheap tickets
anyway) and that's the reason I abandoned the project. Still hopeful of it
happening on day ;)

~~~
steveplace
Instead of auctioning the tickets outright, you could auction the _option_ to
buy the ticket at the price specified at auction. Set an expiry date 1-2 wks
beforehand to lock in that person's name so you wouldn't have the security
issues.

------
fallentimes
The marketing effect has already exceeded the ticket sales proceeds.

